# I Keep Killing My Triops



## Thalamus

I _guess_ this counts as a freshwater invert discussion. I mean, Triops are invertebrates, and they live in fresh water. Or at least, I've heard they do. I don't seem to be able to keep them alive for more than a few days. On my first attempt, I was an idiot and put the eggs right in my aquarium. When the larvae hatched, each and every one was promptly sucked into the filter and killed. The next time, I tried using a proper plastic hatchery. The hatchlings lived for a day and died. This latest time, mindful of my tendency to over-feed and in general over-fuss over my critters, I decided to follow the instructions that came with my first batch of eggs exactly. I had one hatch out, live for two days, and then die. Meanwhile, the eggs I gave my mother have hatched out and her Triops are thriving, and I'm pretty positive she doesn't fuss nearly as much as I do. The question is: what am I doing wrong? Any of you have experience raising Triops successfully? *c/p*


----------



## snail

This post might help:http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/how-not-kill-your-triops-9268.html


----------



## snail

Looks like this might be worth a try to:
The Triops Forum


----------



## Thalamus

snail said:


> This post might help:http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/how-not-kill-your-triops-9268.html


Aha! Just the kind of information I was looking for! I'd kind of suspected that little teabag that comes with the kit wouldn't do the job. Off to find some oak bark! Well, tomorrow, anyway... Thanks again!


----------



## snail

Glad to help, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Auban

so, have you tried again lately? any better results with oak bark? it took me almost a year before i finally got my triops to live. eventually, i mass produced thousands of them. if you keep a keen eye on your triops, and test any problems you can think of as to why they are dying, eventually you will find out what works for you. good luck!


----------

